# Easter egger hen or roo!?



## Torismith (Jun 2, 2017)

Thinking about adding this cutie to my flock. I was told it is an Easter egger and they think it's a hen. I'm new to chickens and I'm not sure myself. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hen is my guess.Do you know the age?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ditto..........


----------



## Torismith (Jun 2, 2017)

The lady said between 3-4 months.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hen. Very pretty


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

She's a beauty!!!I'd take her home....


----------

